# Aperion Audio Verus Grand Tower vs kef q900



## onemoresheep (Apr 9, 2013)

I'm buying a new pair of surround speakers. I have Q900 upfront that have preformed well but the reviews on the Aperion Audio Verus Grand Tower is making me take a second look for these. Has anyone heard them side by side? Use will be mostly music but good movie sound would be a plus.


----------



## FJR (Jul 5, 2012)

I had the Grand Towers for home audition and found them very laid back and good for music, never fatiguing. However, I found Kef better for home theater. I spent a weekend doing an AB with some new Kef XQ40s (not broke in) and the VGTs. To be honest it was a draw on music. The VGTs had better bass extension and control and the XQ40s a tad more detail. I also had the VGC and just never felt they did HT as well as any of my Kef systems. My XQ40s are now doing surround duty. I have not heard the Q900s so I really can compare.


----------

